# FREE - LDS Preparedness Manual



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I recently discovered this great free resource and was surprised to see how extensive and well thought out it is. This manual covers everything from food storage to firearms selection, from medical to shelter, and many other topics of interest to preppers.

www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting! Leave it to the Mormons to have it all planned out. Always admired the Mormons for standing by their guns and prepping as part of life.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Downloaded, will take me a while to get through it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks. I've been following the lds food prep plan for awhile now. Not stocked quite like they are but it's been a great guide. They have a fantastic spreadsheet that I've used as my base plan.


----------



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

This looks excellent. Going to be a pain to print out though.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Thank you for posting! Leave it to the Mormons to have it all planned out. Always admired the Mormons for standing by their guns and prepping as part of life.


LOL...I'm Mormon MG. Not very good at it but I try...:lol:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> LOL...I'm Mormon MG. Not very good at it but I try...:lol:


A good bunch of folks, we have a lot around here, especially over in AZ.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have that book in hard-copy. It is only about $20 or $25 - well worth the price. Some of it is just reprints of posts from Rawles' blog. They also have a bunch of different lists that are really helpful for planning on how much of each commodity to store.

Although I do not share their faith, I have a great admiration for LDS.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Mormons will have a harder time than the rest of us in an Apocalypse, I mean how will a LDS guy manage to feed all his wives?..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Mormons will have a harder time than the rest of us in an Apocalypse, I mean how will a LDS guy manage to feed all his wives?..


They had to give up the extra wives for statehood in Utah. Except for a few fundamentalist sects Mormons are probably more monogamous than the rest of us.


----------

